# Baby Groundhog PICS!



## PATMAN (Jun 4, 2010)

Look what I found down at our shed today!

This Momma groundhog had her babies under our shed last year. I've seen her in our yard recently and wondered if she might have had more. I went down to put something in the shed and saw two babies. I came back with my camera and took these shots. I counted 5 babies!

















*This one got pretty close to me.*


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 4, 2010)

So cute! My birthday is on Groundhogs Day, I have a soft spot for those guys ;D


----------



## Angi (Jun 4, 2010)

CUTE!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow saying he got close was an understatement! How cute!


----------



## DeanS (Jun 4, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## terryo (Jun 4, 2010)

How cute is that!!! I would be sleeping out there on a cot watching them 24/7. We don't have any fun things like that here.


----------



## ReptileBuddies (Jun 4, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 4, 2010)

Wonderful! They sure trust you.


----------



## Isa (Jun 5, 2010)

Beautiful pics! I love groundhog!!! They are so cute and so chubby  There is one who lives under our shed and I love seeing him eating the dandelions in our yard, soo cute!


----------



## Traveller (Jun 5, 2010)

They are cute aren't they?
But watch your garden if you have one they can eat it all in a night.
Also they are a real nuisance for us in the horse pastures, digging holes and tunnels 
all over that a horse could break a leg.
We have them under our garden shed too, and I'm hoping they stay there and 
don't move out to the field.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 5, 2010)

Here where I live they're called Woodchucks, same animal, same nuisance! We had all the same problems with them growing up on the farm that Sue listed above.


----------

